# Moving to Hong Kong in Feb'11. Where to live if my office is in Central?



## nitingoswami (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello Friends, 
My office is in Central, and I am moving to Hong Kong with my wife for at least 2-3 years. I am looking for an 1BHK Furnished/Semi Furnished Apartment. 
Rent should be within 5-8k. and Facilities: should have a nearby Market, few Indian stores/Restaurants. 

How's New Territory?I heard there we can find comparatively cheap flats and it's not so congested as well. Which place in New Territory would be suitable if I have to communte daily to Central.

Would really appreciate any help.

Regards
Nitin Goswami


----------

